
The space shuttle and the horse's rear end - bkfh
http://www.astrodigital.org/space/stshorse.html
======
ColinWright
Regrettably ...

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/horses-pass/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-
check/horses-pass/)

